# Las Vegas Fact & Rumors



## Fern Modena (Jul 25, 2008)

Gordie Brown's current show at the V Theater in the Planet Hollywood Miracle Mile Shops closes August 9th, according to Norm Clark's column in the Las Vegas Journal.

Gordie Brown is going to be touring as opening act for Celine Dion for five months, then returning to his own theater in Las Vegas (in the Encore?  I'm not sure I remember where...).

So if you are going to see Celine's traveling show, looks like you get a special extra treat.

Norm also reported that Celine had reemployed four of the dancers from her previous Las Vegas show.  Rumor has it she will be mounting another permanent Las Vegas Show at the Colosseum sometime after her tour.


----------



## gary01 (Jul 25, 2008)

Fern, at your recommendation, we saw Gordie Brown last October when we were in Las Vegas.  His show was outstanding.  Thanks for the recommendation.

We also had tickets to see Celine Dion but when we arrived to enter the theater, her show had been cancelled for the evening (due to an illness she had contracted).  So we never got to see her show.  We were very disappointed because we had really been looking forward to it.   

On the other hand, it was nice to get home to find an email from TicketMaster refunding $360+ for her show.  That made me an over-all winner on this trip to Vegas......


----------



## NEVacationer (Jul 25, 2008)

My favorite is the craps tables in Vegas.  The odds are pretty good - I think 48 or 49% if you bet the line each time.

Plus, it is the best "crowd game" in that city!


----------



## Aussiedog (Jul 25, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> So if you are going to see Celine's traveling show, looks like you get a special extra treat.



Yipee   

I bought our tickets for her 2009 show in Raleigh months ago.  Can't wait!

Ann


----------



## KarenLK (Sep 4, 2008)

I saw Gordie Brown and Celine last night. 
He was outstanding, and of course so was she!!


----------



## cdn_traveler (Sep 11, 2008)

I had sooo wanted to see Celine's show in Vegas, but unfortunately it never worked out. 

Celine will be in Vancouver October 21st - and I can not wait! :whoopie: 
I hope Gordie Brown will be opening for that show too.  Although, DH is not a fan, he was nice enough to get me two tickets to the concert last Christmas.


----------



## dms1709 (Sep 11, 2008)

Saw Celine and Gordy Brown on Monday.   It was a great show.  My daughter and I went to Las Vegas just to see her last fall and she was sick.  Very disappointing.  They put on a great show in D.C. though.

Donna


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 11, 2008)

Fern: What type of thing does Gordy Brown do? Sing, dance????


----------



## Karen G (Sep 11, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Fern: What type of thing does Gordy Brown do? Sing, dance????


 I've seen his show twice and he's an outstanding impersonator and singer.
He's also really funny and I laughed a lot.  It was a fast-paced, extremely enjoyable show.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## ricoba (Sep 11, 2008)

Cathy,

We saw Gordie Brown when he was "Downtown Gordie Brown" at the Golden Nugget.  His show is excellent, he is a comedian, singer, impersonator, all wrapped into one.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 12, 2008)

*Gordie Brown is coming back to Las Vegas*

Just this morning there was a story in the paper that Gordie Brown has signed a two-year deal with the Golden Nugget.  He'll open Feb. 3 after Celine Dion's tour ends Jan. 30.

He'll be in the 680-seat showroom where Defending the Caveman has been playing and that show will come to an end then.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 12, 2008)

You get to the computer so much earlier than me, Karen!

I'm so happy that "Downtown Gordie Brown" will be back at the Golden Nugget where he was always a popular act.

If you'll be coming to Vegas after February 3rd, make sure to add him to your show list.

Fern


----------



## Karen G (Sep 12, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> You get to the computer so much earlier than me, Karen!


Hi, Fern,
When I saw the article this morning, I went right to the computer fully expecting to see a post from you with the details.  But, I got the scoop this time! 

I'm glad Gordie is returning, too. He does a great show.


----------

